# Chainsaw Tech Looking seeking Freelance Groundsman / Sawyer / Repair Work



## Sparkatola (Nov 18, 2017)

I am looking for a small Tree Service company who could use an equipped freelance sawyer/groundsman & repair tech. who wants to learn more about the business and save a company a small fortune on equipment maintenance...

I've freelanced as a groundsman, sawyer but not so much on the ropes and definitely not on a ladder(I don't climb)... I still work with a guy occasionally but nothing regular. I have a business of my own, I buy sell trade repair chainsaws, weed whackers pole saws etc etc etc.. Mainly small engine equipment, STIHL in particular. Rebuilds, basic maintenance, not a trained expert though I've learned that I know more than some who are..

I'm not desperate or cheap, so I probably won't be a fit for many viewing this, but someone out there tired of dealing with bums and people who don't respect their business and equipment will appreciate what I have to offer, and pay me accordingly.. I won't leave the house for low $$$, so please.

Pinellas County FL, Clearwater area, I'd go outside of the county for big jobs.
MS361, 034, 018, 131, KM240 & attachments.

Thanks for viewing!
Mark


----------



## Little Al (Nov 18, 2017)

Why don't you do the rounds of folk using the equipment you are repairing/servicing in your own business & see if they will put any work your way ,I can under stand that you don't want to sell your self cheap & work for nothing but you are on the back foot, you are the one asking for work If you were to approach me for employment I have no knowledge of either you or your work skills it would be an open ended 1 months work at the end either party could walk away or work contract would be reviewed & I would set the pay rate if you accept or other wise is your choice the problem is you are the one in need at the time of asking & you have no paper qualifications ? This to a lot of employers/company owners a no no (This is not to say you don't know can't do the job)your stumbling block is no visible poof that you can Please don't take this as knocking you but your post came across as wanting to start at the top re the won't leave home for low $'s but you are the one requiring the possible help hope it works out for you


----------



## Sparkatola (Nov 24, 2017)

Little Al, I appreciate the feedback and see your very valid points. I'm debating starting my own company, looking for a little more experience without investing in becoming an Arborist or having to be an employee, even temporarily. We'll see, I did post an craigslist add about this and buying non-working equip, and boy I just picked up a whole mess of stuff so, now I don't even have time..lol Thanks Al, stay safe!!


----------



## ken morgan (Nov 29, 2017)

Sparkatola said:


> Little Al, I appreciate the feedback and see your very valid points. I'm debating starting my own company, looking for a little more experience without investing in becoming an Arborist or having to be an employee, even temporarily. We'll see, I did post an craigslist add about this and buying non-working equip, and boy I just picked up a whole mess of stuff so, now I don't even have time..lol Thanks Al, stay safe!!



sometimes it takes a lot of balls (and little brains) to take that big step....did it after I got out of the Corps and yeah its scary....good luck brother, it ain't easy out there, but with a little effort and perseverance you will be GTG.


----------

